# Can't format old boot drive >_<



## AlienIsGOD (May 1, 2012)

So my problem is that 1 of my 500gb drives wont format.  It used to have windows on it (xp or 7 beta) and ever since i bought Win 7 i couldn't accsess the drive at all.  Now my problem is that the drive is being recognized in Disk Management and won't format: 




its drive M listed as Games.  Then i tried a DOS format and got this message:



i really want to be able to format this drive so that i can merge L and M into one partition again. MY boot drive atm is the C drive.  If there is anyone who can help it would be appreciated.  I really don't know how this happened, but i do know the last time i touched the disk was in 2009.


----------



## 1freedude (May 1, 2012)

Try using an install disc.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 1, 2012)

delete partition, create partition, format


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 1, 2012)

it wont let me do anything to that partition (M).


----------



## 1freedude (May 1, 2012)

this...




too funny


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 1, 2012)

thanks for the useless comment, either help or gtfo.  the reason the disk management is a mess is because the drive in question just started showing up after i moved all my components to the new case.


----------



## Aquinus (May 1, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> delete partition, create partition, format





AlienIsGOD said:


> thanks for the useless comment, either help or gtfo.  the reason the disk management is a mess is because the drive in question just started showing up after i moved all my components to the new case.



Backup all of your stuff and wipe the partition table and start from scratch. Don't just remove the partitions. Starting clean would eliminate any issues with data on the drive. Also if you're having trouble with it, have you checked out SMART to make sure there isn't anything wrong with the drive as well? You may want to use an linux live cd to clear the table.


----------



## Dacur (May 1, 2012)

Try this, can do almost anything with HDs http://www.partition-tool.com/download.htm


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 1, 2012)

You can use what dacur posted or if you want use hiren's boot disc and format it.


----------



## TC-man (May 1, 2012)

Hi,

Maybe it's a cable problem? Try to switch with other sata cables and see if it works now. Also download this HDDscan tool and look up the S.M.A.R.T. properties of the drive with the tool, check whether the hard drive is still in healthy condition. Otherwise you may need to replace the drive.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 1, 2012)

TC-man said:


> Maybe it's a cable problem?



thats what i thought when moving components, so i grabbed a brand new cable from my mobo box and used it (which is prolly why it started showing up in Win 7 now).


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 1, 2012)

The install disc worked fine for the most part.... after formatting I couldn't boot into windows with the message Bootmanager is missing press ctrl alt delete to restart. so i had to use the install disc to repair startup.  But everything is working good now and the drive is back to its original state of 465gb free.

Thanx for the help and suggestions everyone


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 1, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> so i had to use the install disc to repair startup.



This is why you couldn't format, as it was setup as a system reliant drive. Next time use Gparted OR disconnect all other drives when you go to install an OS.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 1, 2012)

I'd make sure to test that drive before any serious use again. Seatools is what we normally use at work.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 1, 2012)

Yea i ran SeaTools for DOS both before and after formatting and it came back fine.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 1, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> This is why you couldn't format, as it was setup as a system reliant drive. Next time use Gparted OR disconnect all other drives when you go to install an OS.




ya this happend in 2009 when i didnt know as much as i do now 

Also ran HDD tests thru HDTune and all is good.


----------



## theeldest (May 1, 2012)

1freedude said:


> this...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120501/7.png
> too funny



That's awesome.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 1, 2012)

theeldest said:


> That's awesome.



i dont get it ?


----------



## Aquinus (May 1, 2012)

I use smartctl for checking SMART and testing drives in linux, I've never tried it in Windows.
http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/smartmontools/wiki


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 1, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> dont get it ?



They think its funny that someone made a mess of their partitions im assuming :shadedshu

Also checked SMART info with SpeedFan and all 3 drives are healthy and running great.


----------



## theeldest (May 1, 2012)

The image/screen capture shows the "this post has been added" text for the original post. That shouldn't be able to happen.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 1, 2012)

theeldest said:


> The image/screen capture shows the "this post has been added" text for the original post. That shouldn't be able to happen.



I wasn't his post, sure it can. Back on topic or move along please!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 1, 2012)

SP u can close the thread if you wish, the problem is solved.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 1, 2012)

fair enough


----------

